# Apache 700 Spare Wheel (or Lack Of)



## shandy01 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi, we have an apache 700 2009 no spare wheel??? if we get a spare wheel is there any way we can fix it between longditudinals/sidemembers, has anyone done this ? ps do no want to use storage compartement at rear behind tow ball, too usefull for light bulky stuff chairs/tables etc . cheers pete


----------

